# Prenatals hurting my stomach



## UTSophie (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm about 6 weeks pregnant with baby #1. Thank God I haven't had morning sickness but there is something that's making me sick...my prenatal. It gives me indigestion and horrible heartburn/tummy pain and sometimes the runs







. I know it's a must but is there a brand out there for us IBSers?The brand I take says it's gentle on the stomach...but my stomach is very sensitive.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats!Try taking them at night right before you go to sleep... this way maybe you can sleep through the worst of it. Also if there is any way you can break them in half.. or find a vitamin that has about 1/2 the ingredients as the prenatal ones.. only take it twice a day... once in the morning and once at night. Maybe a smaller dose won't bother you as much.When in doubt though call the Doc or speak to his nurse about alternatives.. they may have some ideas.All the bestBQ


----------

